# How do i make stained , proceesed tees?



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

I am interested in processing or staining my current tees so that they look like this: 



















I read about tea stain.... but the effect will be washed off and the tea bateria will eat into the cotton and weaken the fabric resulting in holes and damage. 

Please throw me any idea, i just love to explore... and i am new... hope i am not posting into the wrong section


----------



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi guys i actually read through some of the thread and there are companies that help to custom wash tees cool but i am looking into DIY methods... any help? I tried using diluted fabric paints .. erm turns out not too bad but fabric paint tends to harden my tee.. like a layer of something which have a strong hand.... guess that's my last resort...


----------



## SharonMaree (Nov 6, 2007)

I used to do a bit of tie dye when I was younger, I'd use fabric dye, in the same colour, but a darker shade, and then try out some different methods. 

If you put it in the dye, in a bucket, but don't stir it as per the instructions usually say you should get an effect that works well.


----------

